# King mackerel Hook Question.



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

So I usually use the standard size 4 eagle claw later sharp 4x treble hooks for king mackerel (comes in Bronze color), my tackle box was running low and i went by bass pro shops and bought another pack of them. without paying attention i just grabbed the size 4 hooks off the rack. I get home to take a closer look at the hooks and turns out that they are actually the Needle Point version of the same hook. has anyone used this type of hook for kings if so is it okay or should i head back and grab the standard regular hooks???


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

They should be okay, may dull faster? I personally use single hooks with cigar minnows.


----------

